# 65 gto



## Tomdexter (Jun 20, 2017)

Sticky gas pedal 65 GTO 3 deuces 389
Advice on how to make less sticky/smoother pedal movement


----------



## 64GTOConvertible (Aug 28, 2016)

Depends on what the problem is. Throttle cable tight? Maybe a few drops of penetrating oil might loosen it. If it's the linkage itself you gotta figure out what the actual culprit is. I would start by removing the return springs and working the throttle linkage by hand. If it binds there the problem is not the cable and vice versa.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it's a reproduction cable, they are junk. Basically cable saws. Get an original used cable. How is your return spring? The only problem I ever ran across with a sticky throttle on a tripower was back in 1980, when I was running a cobbled together unit with a 4bbl. throttle cable bracket. This caused the cable to bind as it had to go at an extreme angle to connect to the center carb. Caused me to wreck that car. Lesson learned! If your throttle hangs open while driving, turn the key off and slow down asap.


----------

